# Using an iPad (or any tablet) for Uber Driving



## anewfoundsin

Ok. I have a wifi only iPad I want to use for Uber. First question, do I need to upgrade a 4G-enabled iPad (or any tablet) for this to work?

2nd question, what about phone calls/text messages? How will this work with an iPad? 
3rd question, is an iPad the best tablet to use for driving? What about the Samsung tablets?

Thanks


----------



## Backdash

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-else-use-a-tablet-phone-combo.13284/


----------



## KGB7

You cant make phone calls from a tablet. This is not rocket science.

You have a phone, use it as main and only source for everything.


----------



## Shakenama

KGB7 said:


> You cant make phone calls from a tablet. This is not rocket science.
> 
> You have a phone, use it as main and only source for everything.


There are tablets which have 3G and 4G capabilities. They are sold by the carriers. Verizon, AT&T, T-mobile and Sprint all sell tablets that have 3G /4G chipsets which you can make calls from. Just Google 3G tablets.


----------



## KGB7

Shakenama said:


> There are tablets which have 3G and 4G capabilities. They are sold by the carriers. Verizon, AT&T, T-mobile and Sprint all sell tablets that have 3G /4G chipsets which you can make calls from. Just Google 3G tablets.


3g and 4g is for internet access.

There is no dialpad on tablets.


----------



## nighthawk398

KGB7 said:


> 3g and 4g is for internet access.
> 
> There is no dialpad on tablets.


true but if your calling the customer and the phone number is always the same for every customer just use your phone to call them and the tablet for navagation and accepting pings

However I would not use a wifi only one because might be an issue with gps tracking


----------



## sdrick

anewfoundsin said:


> Ok. I have a wifi only iPad I want to use for Uber. First question, do I need to upgrade a 4G-enabled iPad (or any tablet) for this to work?
> 
> 2nd question, what about phone calls/text messages? How will this work with an iPad?
> 3rd question, is an iPad the best tablet to use for driving? What about the Samsung tablets?
> 
> Thanks


I have the partner app on a cheap Asus tablet ($50), this is what I get my pings and do navigation. With any tablet it must have AUTOMATIC TIME/DATE or the partner app will not work. You still use your phone to receive calls/txt to/from paxs. I have an android and use it as a hotspot to deliver wifi to tablet. On android there is an app called foxfi that allows you to hotspot for free. You will need to purchase the key from fixfi for unlimited use. Great app; system works flawlessly.


----------



## KGB7

nighthawk398 said:


> true but if your calling the customer and the phone number is always the same for every customer just use your phone to call them and the tablet for navagation and accepting pings
> 
> However I would not use a wifi only one because might be an issue with gps tracking


You need WiFi or mobile plan, because Google maps or waze don't work with out data.
It has nothing to do with GPS tracking.

You can tasser your tablet to the phone, this way you only have one data plan to pay for.

FYI
T-Mobile has a tablet for $10/month with 5gigs of data. It's an LG tablet.


----------



## sdrick

To hotspot your phone to a tablet is using your data plan (ftom phone) to provide wifi to a another source (a tablet). Yes, You are charged for the extra data you use tethering your phone to a tablet. Fortunately I have an unlimited data plan from verizon I have for free (grandfarthered plan). Otherwise as you mentioned you need to pay for hotsspot feature.


----------



## nighthawk398

KGB7 said:


> You need WiFi or mobile plan, because Google maps or waze don't work with out data.
> It has nothing to do with GPS tracking.
> 
> You can tasser your tablet to the phone, this way you only have one data plan to pay for.
> 
> FYI
> T-Mobile has a tablet for $10/month with 5gigs of data. It's an LG tablet.


Ok so I am a noob but how does waze know where you are without GPS? does it get the location from the teather?


----------



## KGB7

nighthawk398 said:


> Ok so I am a noob but how does waze know where you are without GPS? does it get the location from the teather?


Gps IS for location tracking.

WiFi/Mobile plan, provides data and info for roads and gives you road directions... through teathering.


----------



## Phil H

I'm thinking about doing the same thing the benefit is you have to pay for Wi-Fi service which is a lot cheaper than a cell phone.. I see plans as low as $15 a month for 1GB


----------



## nighthawk398

Hopefully that's not wifi but 3g or 4g


----------



## Phil H

Yes correct they should pay for 3G or 4G service thru a Provider.. Or maybe they could ride around town and try to connect to random Wi-Fi sites!!


----------



## Skywriter

anewfoundsin said:


> Ok. I have a wifi only iPad I want to use for Uber. First question, do I need to upgrade a 4G-enabled iPad (or any tablet) for this to work?
> 
> 2nd question, what about phone calls/text messages? How will this work with an iPad?
> 3rd question, is an iPad the best tablet to use for driving? What about the Samsung tablets?
> 
> Thanks


You can use a tablet. If you install Hangouts Dialer, you can use it as a phone also. It must have 3G/4G capability which means a SIM card.


----------



## LadyDi

Skywriter said:


> You can use a tablet. If you install Hangouts Dialer, you can use it as a phone also. It must have 3G/4G capability which means a SIM card.


Thanks Skywriter, this answered my DiPad Air 2 question.


----------



## MrBear

I 


anewfoundsin said:


> Ok. I have a wifi only iPad I want to use for Uber. First question, do I need to upgrade a 4G-enabled iPad (or any tablet) for this to work?
> 
> 2nd question, what about phone calls/text messages? How will this work with an iPad?
> 3rd question, is an iPad the best tablet to use for driving? What about the Samsung tablets?
> 
> Thanks


use the Samsung Tab 4 7" tablet international version because it has the phone in it, they are under $200 on Amazon . I split the screen and run both uber and Lyft together, love it


----------



## LadyDi

Skywriter said:


> You can use a tablet. If you install Hangouts Dialer, you can use it as a phone also. It must have 3G/4G capability which means a SIM card.


The app looks way better on my DiPad Air 2 than it does on my N6. Thanks again Skywriter as I have not used it on the DiPad as yet because of the calling feature and how it would work out. I want to do a test run before I go live with it.


----------



## Hypnotist

You can also make calls from your tablet via WiFi connection from your tablet to your phone with an Android app called Talkatone.

When you sign up with Talkatone you get assigned an actual new phone number. You can make and receive calls and text messages with the number they give you.

Edited to add:

It had been a while since I had used this app, and I so I just got on my tablet and used it again.

Incoming calls, and all text messages are free. 

You have to purchase credits to make outgoing calls (though I was awarded a bunch for free). The cost of the credits is 99 cents for 60 minutes of talk time, so that's not bad really if you are just using the app and number to call PAX when necessary.


----------



## LadyDi

My iPad version of the Uber app is 3.79.1


----------



## Mayday

I love reading people's remarks about how you can't do this and you can't do that. I've been using a tablet for Uber for 3 months. Main reason is they don't have any business snooping around in my personal phone, but I like having a bigger map display as well. I don't have their app installed on my personal phone, but I use the messaging and texting features of my personal phone to alert riders. If you want voice phone and texting on your tablet, get a Google voice account and phone number and run that app, then give the Google voice number to Uber. Don't rely on wifi, get a regular 4G tablet from one of the carriers. I have mine with T-Mobile and get 5 gigs of data for $30 per month, I believe. Make sure you get one with more than 2 gigs of RAM. I've noticed the Uber app can bog the tablet down after 3 or 4 rides, forcing a restart on the tablet.


----------



## DexNex

anewfoundsin said:


> Ok. I have a wifi only iPad I want to use for Uber. First question, do I need to upgrade a 4G-enabled iPad (or any tablet) for this to work?
> 
> 2nd question, what about phone calls/text messages? How will this work with an iPad?
> 3rd question, is an iPad the best tablet to use for driving? What about the Samsung tablets?
> 
> Thanks


iOS does not transfer GPS information to non-GPS chipped devices via tethering. So no, a WiFi only iPad will not properly work for Uber.


----------



## gaj

I have been using a Samsung Tab 10.1 (Wifi only, no 4G) tethered to a hotspot. No problem. Tablet does have GPS built-in. 

g


----------



## LadyDi

Mayday said:


> I love reading people's remarks about how you can't do this and you can't do that. I've been using a tablet for Uber for 3 months. Main reason is they don't have any business snooping around in my personal phone, but I like having a bigger map display as well. I don't have their app installed on my personal phone, but I use the messaging and texting features of my personal phone to alert riders. If you want voice phone and texting on your tablet, get a Google voice account and phone number and run that app, then give the Google voice number to Uber. Don't rely on wifi, get a regular 4G tablet from one of the carriers. I have mine with T-Mobile and get 5 gigs of data for $30 per month, I believe. Make sure you get one with more than 2 gigs of RAM. I've noticed the Uber app can bog the tablet down after 3 or 4 rides, forcing a restart on the tablet.


That last line bothers me. I've not seen any of that on my N6 so I might stay there for a minute. Good info as I am on T-Mobster as well and my 4G LTE/Wifi DiPad is theirs. All set up with everything you've mentioned except I am not getting another number when it already has one.


----------



## Shea47

sdrick said:


> I have the partner app on a cheap Asus tablet ($50), this is what I get my pings and do navigation. With any tablet it must have AUTOMATIC TIME/DATE or the partner app will not work. You still use your phone to receive calls/txt to/from paxs. I have an android and use it as a hotspot to deliver wifi to tablet. On android there is an app called foxfi that allows you to hotspot for free. You will need to purchase the key from fixfi for unlimited use. Great app; system works flawlessly.


How do you deliver a wifi hotspot from your phone while away from your home wifi? Where is your phone getting wifi to share with the tablet???


----------



## DexNex

Many phones can create their own wifi network and host data access.


----------



## MrBear

I


DexNex said:


> Many phones can create their own wifi network and host data access.


 have a Samsung phone and I use Walmart family mobile because it's unlimited internet for $35 a month and that includes hotspot. I downloaded a hotspot button and just press the button and I instantly have hot spot wifi for my customers


----------



## MrBear

At the bottom of your reply is a X delete
Just delete it


----------



## Shea47

Mayday said:


> I love reading people's remarks about how you can't do this and you can't do that. I've been using a tablet for Uber for 3 months. Main reason is they don't have any business snooping around in my personal phone, but I like having a bigger map display as well. I don't have their app installed on my personal phone, but I use the messaging and texting features of my personal phone to alert riders. If you want voice phone and texting on your tablet, get a Google voice account and phone number and run that app, then give the Google voice number to Uber. Don't rely on wifi, get a regular 4G tablet from one of the carriers. I have mine with T-Mobile and get 5 gigs of data for $30 per month, I believe. Make sure you get one with more than 2 gigs of RAM. I've noticed the Uber app can bog the tablet down after 3 or 4 rides, forcing a restart on the tablet.


Can you tell us how you use your personal phone to text or call them? I have only used my phone and I cannot see how that would work if you don't have the app installed on it. How do you know their number to call them if you don't go through the app to do that? Does their number come up on the tablet and then you use the phone to call? Please expound.


----------



## Shea47

I am just really interested in using a tablet to do all of it but if I can do it the way you are doing I will.


----------



## PTB

I plan to use my IPAD for Triplog GPS tracker for keeping track of my IRS mileage, along with the GoPoint BT1 Bluetooth OBD-II scan tool and connect through bluetooth to record the odometer.

IPAD is great for a backup navigation tool using GOOGLE MAPS
use the iPhone for Uber navigation , call/text.

I tried using the IPAD for Uber, but it didn't respond as well as the iPhone.


----------



## BentleyK9

I am using an Android LG 7in tablet that is on my data plan. I have a magnetic vent mount. Works great. I default it to Google Maps for directions. 
If i need to contact a rider i just use my cell phone. The number is always the same ride after ride.


----------



## LadyDi

I looked at FoxFi and the ratings are going down slowly but surely. Still trying to use the DiPad to Uber with.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Shea47 said:


> Can you tell us how you use your personal phone to text or call them? I have only used my phone and I cannot see how that would work if you don't have the app installed on it. How do you know their number to call them if you don't go through the app to do that? Does their number come up on the tablet and then you use the phone to call? Please expound.


It's always the same number. Just add it to your contacts. If you are deactivated at any point it may change but just save it again if it does.


----------



## Bart McCoy

LadyDi said:


> I looked at FoxFi and the ratings are going down slowly but surely. Still trying to use the DiPad to Uber with.


your uber ratings or ratings of FoxFi?



DexNex said:


> iOS does not transfer GPS information to non-GPS chipped devices via tethering. So no, a WiFi only iPad will not properly work for Uber.


all the more reason to never own any apple device



Shea47 said:


> How do you deliver a wifi hotspot from your phone while away from your home wifi? Where is your phone getting wifi to share with the tablet???


he said how in the text you quoted. That's one way. The other is to root your phone and unlock the hotspot, that's how I do it. Free unlimited tethering



Shea47 said:


> Can you tell us how you use your personal phone to text or call them? I have only used my phone and I cannot see how that would work if you don't have the app installed on it. How do you know their number to call them if you don't go through the app to do that? Does their number come up on the tablet and then you use the phone to call? Please expound.


As for calling a pax and texting a pax, you would still need to use your phone to do that. As for knowing what number to call Look below what I'm typing now for your answer:



Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's always the same number. Just add it to your contacts. .


----------



## DexNex

Bart McCoy said:


> your uber ratings or ratings of FoxFi?
> 
> all the more reason to never own any apple device
> 
> he said how in the text you quoted. That's one way. The other is to root your phone and unlock the hotspot, that's how I do it. Free unlimited tethering
> 
> As for calling a pax and texting a pax, you would still need to use your phone to do that. As for knowing what number to call Look below what I'm typing now for your answer:


Lol.

I use a 4G enabled iPad along with my iPhone and Apple Watch. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Bart McCoy

DexNex said:


> Lol.
> 
> I use a 4G enabled iPad along with my iPhone and Apple Watch. Haters gonna hate.


That means you have TWO bills to pay though right? #AndroidFreeTetheringForTheWin


----------



## DexNex

Bart McCoy said:


> That means you have TWO bills to pay though right? #AndroidFreeTetheringForTheWin


One bill. Extra device is $10/month (on ATT). They share same pool of data.

iPad shown here:


----------



## Bart McCoy

Can you give me a closer picture of your mount?


----------



## painfreepc

KGB7 said:


> 3g and 4g is for internet access.
> 
> There is no dialpad on tablets.


Why don't you look at up and stop assuming, you can get a tablet that can be used as a phone, I had one, look on eBay..


----------



## LadyDi

Bart McCoy said:


> your uber ratings or ratings of FoxFi?


On FoxFi first and foremost but Uber too we all know.


----------



## MulletMan

For me, the easiest to is create a hotspot on my phone and run UBER and LYFT app on both the tablet and the phone. I also run uber pax on the phone so u can check actual surge. Just make sure to accept pings on your tablet and boom nav is on tablet. I have a GalaxyS5 and SM-T520 10.1" tab from amazon refurbished for $225. And the mount? 
*#1 InfiniApps DuoMount[MAGNETIC MOUNT] The original, best, patented CD Slot Mount, Car Phone Mount*
by InfiniApps Technology
_4.7 out of 5 stars_  114 customer reviews
| 13 answered questions

List Price: $39.99
Price: $34.99
Sale: $19.99 _Free Shipping for Prime Members_
You Save: $20.00 (50%)

This mount works perfect for me and i can do my tablet hor or vert.


----------



## uberron73

I have a galaxy note 3. I just use it for uber and personal. At first I was gonna run tablet but it's been easier to just use my phone.


----------



## Charlie Schwartz

Has anyone succeeded in contacting pax using a tab? Ive got an android with hangouts dialer and get a message that the number I am calling from (which is my google voice number and is definitely associated with my account) is not associated with my account.

This was before the newest update. And it continues to be a problem now as well.

I contacted Uber and they said using Google Voice may cause issues.


----------



## Anopsis

Charlie Schwartz said:


> Has anyone succeeded in contacting pax using a tab? Ive got an android with hangouts dialer and get a message that the number I am calling from (which is my google voice number and is definitely associated with my account) is not associated with my account.


Did you change your contact # in the profile area of the uber partner app?


----------



## Charlie Schwartz

Anopsis said:


> Did you change your contact # in the profile area of the uber partner app?


i believe so. i definitely changed it sonewhere, and got a confirmation from uber. have you had any success?


----------



## HotRodriguez75

I use a tethered android tablet but have my Uber account associated with my phone. Since Uber is randomizing the rider contact number, I have handled it two ways.

1. If I open the driver app on my phone, 90% of the time it will update the app as if I am on a trip on the phone. At that point, I click contact and call/text
2. If not, I simply just dial the number on my phone and call or text.

I have not invested in the time to configure so I can use hangouts/voice, but google voice actually uses a randomized number like Uber so I think that may the issue as they can never tie that back to your actual voice number/the one associated with your Uber account.

If this becomes more of a hassle, my next step is to purchase a super sized phablet.


----------



## Anopsis

Charlie Schwartz said:


> i believe so. i definitely changed it sonewhere, and got a confirmation from uber. have you had any success?


I have not tested it yet, but I changed my contact # in the Uber app on my tablet, and I see it there as well on my tablet. I have placed a call to and from my 4GLTE tablet using Hangouts Dialer and it was successful. I suppose I won't know for certain until I need it.


----------



## Carl Sabatini

Actually you can dial from a WiFi I pad. Goto the face time icon and select face time then look at the top of the page you will see a choice of audio or video. if you select audio you get a dial pad


----------



## Just KW

MrBear said:


> I
> 
> use the Samsung Tab 4 7" tablet international version because it has the phone in it, they are under $200 on Amazon . I split the screen and run both uber and Lyft together, love it


How are you splitting the screen? Did you find an app that works? I'd love to be able to run Uber in a split screen.


----------



## Rufusruffington

Use the tablet talk android app to call and text from your tablet. it controls your phone via bluetooth. you can also answer calls and receive texts.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apdroid.tabtalk


----------



## Charlie Schwartz

<EDIT: See my later post where i explain why I do not recommend using google hangouts.>

Great news, I stopped by the greenlight location today, got them to change the number for me. I can contact customers via the app! When they call me, it comes through my tablet! Bye-bye, phone plan!!! Google hangouts rules!!!

(Note: I still haven't succeeded in sending texts via the app. Also note that I can't vouch for other rideshare apps.)

(Note: If you want to be super sure it will work like it has for me, make sure to turn off call forwarding on your google voice number before making it your official uber number. In fact, this alone may be enough. I'm not sure. Certainly, it doesn't work to first change your uber number to hangouts (using the app, not at a greenlight hub) and then turn off forwarding. That is what I had done originally, and it didn't work.)

(Note: For now, it seems that the calling process is streamlined somewhat when hangouts is NOT open at the time you press the "contact" button in the uber app)


----------



## Paul99

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's always the same number. Just add it to your contacts. If you are deactivated at any point it may change but just save it again if it does.


It depends on your market. It's not always the same number in the New Orleans area.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Paul99 said:


> It depends on your market. It's not always the same number in the New Orleans area.


I mean yeah that's true now,most markets teh numbers change. But it Was true a whole year ago when he made that statement, smh


----------



## steveK2016

Bart McCoy said:


> I mean yeah that's true now,most markets teh numbers change. But it Was true a whole year ago when he made that statement, smh


I miss those days....


----------



## Charlie Schwartz

Charlie Schwartz said:


> Great news, I stopped by the greenlight location today, got them to change the number for me. I can contact customers via the app! When they call me, it comes through my tablet! Bye-bye, phone plan!!! Google hangouts rules!!!
> 
> (Note: I still haven't succeeded in sending texts via the app. Also note that I can't vouch for other rideshare apps.)
> 
> (Note: If you want to be super sure it will work like it has for me, make sure to turn off call forwarding on your google voice number before making it your official uber number. In fact, this alone may be enough. I'm not sure. Certainly, it doesn't work to first change your uber number to hangouts (using the app, not at a greenlight hub) and then turn off forwarding. That is what I had done originally, and it didn't work.)
> 
> (Note: For now, it seems that the calling process is streamlined somewhat when hangouts is NOT open at the time you press the "contact" button in the uber app)


i changed my number back to the flip phone. Some riders have been telling me that they try to call me but get voicemail. Hangouts just doesnt provide reliable service.

And no, I never did manage to send texts via the app. I could receive them, though.


----------

